# I got my PetPlan cancellation letter today!



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I am so upset! I guess they are not going to offer pet insurance anymore. So I paid $25 for a year on a policy I never used (which I am very glad I did not have to!) and now Lou is older so I assume it will be a lot more expensive to insure her! I haven't checked yet but she was 4 months when I got that policy and now she is 16 months.

Does anyone know a good alternative and if it is more expensive to insure them at 16 months than 4 months?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wait, why did they cancel? Did they cancel on your or did you cancel on them? And how did you only pay $25 for insurance?

I have Petplan and i'm paying about $400 a year for it. They better not cancel anything on me. Their insurance is great, i'll stay with them forever if i can.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I just called them and they said they are still offering the insurance and are not cancelling any policies.

What did your letter say?

Michaela


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

All four of the Hooligans have PetPlan (I heard about it after someone on the boards posted about them) - I hope they're not going out of business. But I'm paying way more than $25 a year for each dog!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have never heard of Petplan. I wonder if my parents have....

That sucks it got cancelled.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I pay $25 a month, not a year  There is a cover letter and then a "Notice of Cancellation or Nonrenewal and it has my name, policy number and Lulu's name and says 7/15/2010 the policy will be canceled because American National Property and Casualty Company no longer offers pet health insurance policies. I think I will go call them to be sure this means they are canceling.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

How does it work? Do all vets accept this insurance? I have never heard of it???


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh, I see what you all are saying LOL, what I meant was I paid $25 a month FOR a year on the policy, I can see how that sounded confusing!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, I get it now, I missed the email notice they sent last week, apparently they are just switching carriers, not cancelling the policy. this is what it says for everyone who has PetPlan and is interested:

Thank you for being a loyal member of the Petplan family. Your current pet insurance policy will expire at midnight on 7/15/2010. We
are delighted to offer new coverage for Lulu, under a new pet insurance policy, issued by AGCS Marine Insurance Company, a
member of the Allianz Group, rated A+ by A.M. Best.
As part of our continued efforts to provide the most comprehensive coverage for our policyholders and their pets, your new policy will
include several enhancements to Lulu’s coverage, including:
• Increased coverage for specialist treatment
• Increased coverage for behavioral conditions
• Coverage for all cats and dogs, regardless of age
Importantly, there will be no new pre-existing condition limitations imposed as part of your new policy, and the new coverage will be
substantially the same as your current coverage.1
You do not need to do anything now. You will receive your new policy on or about the expiration date of your current policy, at which
point we will process payment using the credit or debit card we have on file. Your annual premium for Lulu will be $293.26. If you
currently have a monthly or quarterly payment plan, your payment will be calculated accordingly.
If payment for your new policy is unable to be processed for any reason, your new policy could lapse and any on-going or current
conditions would, at that point, be considered pre-existing and thus, potentially excluded. If you would like to update your credit or
debit card details at this time, you can do so by logging in to your account at Pet Insurance for Dogs and Cats - Petplan Pet Health Insurance. If you would like to make any
changes to the coverages under your new policy, deductible or co-pay, or if you would like to learn more about your new policy,
please call Customer Service at 1.866.GoPetplan (1.866.467.3875).
Thank you.
Petplan Customer Service
PLEASE NOTE: You will receive a separate Notice of Cancellation and Nonrenewal from American National Property And Casualty
Company in the next few days. This notice is required and sets forth the expiration date of your old policy. As noted above, you do not
need to do anything now for Lulu to be covered under the new policy as long as payment is processed for your new policy. As always,
if you have any questions at all, please call our Customer Service Team at 1.866.Go.Petplan.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What's the American National Property and Casualty Company? Is that PetPlan?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

This is exactly what I've been looking for, for a looong time. I was wondering if there was anything like that in the US. I wanted to get a quote on Yukon but it doesn't recognize our APO Zip, so I am waiting for response


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

jakeandrenee said:


> How does it work? Do all vets accept this insurance? I have never heard of it???


It's a policy where you get reimbursed for whatever percentage you sign up for after the deductible is met. Like most insurance, you can choose how much coverage, co pay and deductible at different price levels. They don't pay the vet directly. Someone else here might be more helpful on how they reimburse or how long it takes as I have never had to use it as of yet.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> What's the American National Property and Casualty Company? Is that PetPlan?


Apparently it's the insurance company that was covering the pets under the PetPlan name but now they have switched companies, sort of like how credit card companies like best buy use different banks. At least that's how I read it.


----------



## Miller (Jun 13, 2010)

You know guys, Trupanion covers 90% of claims, dont ever raise their premiums because of claims, have no limit for yearly claims for police, condition, breed, etc. Working at vet clinics I get to see who's insurance covers the most, and by far it is Trupanion. When my dog gets here I am definately going with them. I have seen so many declied claims for PetPlan, even though I really like the rep we have. It's hard to face her.

They also don't have breed or age exclusions. AND they cover congenital defects.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Miller said:


> You know guys, Trupanion covers 90% of claims, dont ever raise their premiums because of claims, have no limit for yearly claims for police, condition, breed, etc. Working at vet clinics I get to see who's insurance covers the most, and by far it is Trupanion. When my dog gets here I am definately going with them. I have seen so many declied claims for PetPlan, even though I really like the rep we have. It's hard to face her.
> 
> They also don't have breed or age exclusions. AND they cover congenital defects.


Does this company cover hereditary diseases? PetPlan covers everything - including hereditary. Not many companies do this and this is why i'm with PetPlan.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I remember looking at trupanion and decided on PetPlan in the end, I don't remember exactly why but I think part of it was that trupanion didn't cover hip problems, or at least not without an expensive add on.


----------



## Miller (Jun 13, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Does this company cover hereditary diseases? PetPlan covers everything - including hereditary. Not many companies do this and this is why i'm with PetPlan.


The brochure says it does. We have a seminar with our new trupanion rep this week, I will let you guys know what she says.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Is PetPlan good for all states?


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Here is a good site where you can compare and read reviews on different pet insurance companies: Trupanion - More Customer Reviews

I decided to go with PetPlan after doing a lot of research and so far had to file two claims. They were paid without any problems. Maybe some of the claims were denied because they were considered pre-existing conditions?

Michaela


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We've filed a claim for Anna once on Petplan...it took longer than expected to get our money back, but mainly because my vet didn't separate out the invoice and it ended up being for two different procedures (hip Xray and her elbow xray/fracture thing). In the end, we got our money back, took about 30 days instead of a week but it was well worth it. 

Yes, you do have to pay your vet and then Petplan reimburses you, but we've discussed with our vet that if anything ever major happens to Anna, they will let us pay them our copay and then sign the check over to them when it arrives instead of demanding the whole lump sum at one time. Most vets will work with you on that.


----------



## ImAti0n (Jan 21, 2010)

I use petsbest!

Pet Insurance for Dogs & Cats, Pet Health Insurance - Pets Best


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

For any other aussie's out there. We have Medi bank Gold Paw coverage for Shadow. Medi bank has been quick to pay on her annual benefits.


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

We also have Trupanion.

One thing i thought was interesting when looking into Petplan, they make you pay your 10% copay *before* subtracting the deductible, whereas Trupanion makes you pay the copay after the deductible, in other words, Trupanion makes you pay a less copay.
Ultimately, i'm glad we chose Trupanion because they removed their lifetime limit so now there are no limits! And Petplan increases rates due to age. It might seem cheap now while your dog is young, but in 5 years from now you might regret it...


----------



## Skye (Aug 9, 2010)

Well that is good news that they arent completely canceling your policy. That would really stink. 

I have Trupanion too! And I just heard they dont have any limits! Wow. That is pretty cool. I remember I had to file a claim once and I thought it was going to take forever and I was thinking about my credit card bill and how I probably will have to pay interest on it. But literally a few days after I sent the bill in, it was approved! And the reimbursement check was on its way! It was pretty nice!

I know Trupanion is available in Canada and US so you peeps should check it out!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Ellie said:


> We also have Trupanion.
> 
> One thing i thought was interesting when looking into Petplan, they make you pay your 10% copay *before* subtracting the deductible, whereas Trupanion makes you pay the copay after the deductible, in other words, Trupanion makes you pay a less copay.
> Ultimately, i'm glad we chose Trupanion because they removed their lifetime limit so now there are no limits! And Petplan increases rates due to age. It might seem cheap now while your dog is young, but in 5 years from now you might regret it...


 
yes, they apply the deductible backwards, but it makes little difference, and the bigger the claim, the difference is very tiny.

actually, both my PetPlan renewals for Kimba have not gone up one penny. also, Trupanion says they wont raise premiums due to your pets age, but state: *However, premiums will increase over time based on inflation of veterinary medical costs. *the key is going to be sound underwriting in regards to how much they will raise premiums.

id be paying $120 more per month for similar coverage if i used Trupanion. 

another thing to be aware of. *Trupanion will not cover hip dysplasia if your dog is over 1 year old* at sign up. plus, if your dog is under 1 yr old, you have to pay extra for hip dysplasia coverage. obviously, they dont necessarily raise your premiums just because your dog ages, as my premiums havent gone up in 2 years.

Im very happy with PetPlan. they have covered everything exactly as promised through 4 separate claims with them.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I recall that the reason I did NOT go with Trupanion (I researched them both thoroughly) is because they did not cover hip dysplasia (where PetPlan does) which is one of the biggest fears when you have a GSD. Oh, edited to say that they would cover it but for a GSD was quite a bit more a month even when she was only 3 months old at sign up.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Shadow's mum said:


> For any other aussie's out there. We have Medi bank Gold Paw coverage for Shadow. Medi bank has been quick to pay on her annual benefits.


That's who I went with too!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

StarryNite said:


> I recall that the reason I did NOT go with Trupanion (I researched them both thoroughly) is because they did not cover hip dysplasia (where PetPlan does) which is one of the biggest fears when you have a GSD. Oh, edited to say that they would cover it but for a GSD was quite a bit more a month even when she was only 3 months old at sign up.


 
that is what irks me about them. they mention several times on their website how they cover all hereditary conditions but never mention for HD you dog must be under 1 yr old. once you go to get a quote, they still dont mention not covering it if your dog is over 1, you only see an offer to buy the extra coverage if your dog is under 1. it is a little bit shady.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I am going to look into this pet insurance..right now I am lucky enought to work with a wonderful vet that will do just about anything for me and my animals but who knows what will happen in the future.


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

Not sure how old this thread is because I just searched "insurance," but I'm looking to get insurance for my guy. 

My question is--does anyone know if these plans cover dental? Ollie has an overbite that will require dental work, and I'm wondering if it's covered. Also, if I already know he has this problem, does that mean it won't be covered? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Pre-existing conditions won't be covered by any insurance I don't think.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I just got a quote from Trupanion for a 1 1/2 yr old GSD with the hip coverage with a $100 deductible and it was $49.32 a month ouch. I am going to check pet plan now. I know its worth it if you have major problems but I wonder if its best to just pay yourself that money and if they dont use it then its your money?


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Well I just got my petplan quote and it was $45.79 a month for bronze. This is alot more than $25.00 a month I hearing people talk about.


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm not sure what to do. I'd want to get the $50 dollar deductible, but even then, that means I still pay the cost of the vet visit every time I go. However, I spent $600 dollars this week because Ollie got in a fight with a glass milk bottle and lost. 

I'd rather have the insurance, but with the co-pay calculations and different % reimbursements...there are a lot of different options out there and I don't know where to look first. And of course, his dental stuff won't be covered now either, so that's more money out of pocket. 

I think my quotes were all around $45/mo as well. He's still under a year old, so I want to get him insured soon, so I can get the HD coverage.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

These old threads might help you make a decision. I have PetPlan and am very happy with it but I signed Nikki up at six weeks old so we don't have any pre-existing conditions to worry about. 

I really don't understand why some people have a problem with paying for insurance. It's just like any other insurance, not meant to be like a savings account. You can put up money for emergencies but saving $50 a month or so isn't going to go far when your dog needs expensive tests and/or surgery. Nikki has chronic health issues that need to be managed for the rest of her life, so that's something else to think about. 

Anyway, I hope this helps 

Thinking about getting pet plan insurance

Pet Insurance?

Health insurance opinions


----------

